# Recommendations for endometrial scratch in UK ( for DE cycle abroad)?



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi ladies, I have an upcoming FET in Prague and need to get an endometrial scratch done privately in the UK beforehand. When I had one in the UK before, I was cycling with the clinic in question but I won't be this time. Any recommendations for clinics that will perform a scratch if you are cycling abroad? I am in Oxfordshire but it's fairly easy for me to get to central London or anywhere in the South to be honest...


----------



## Rafmrs (Sep 5, 2012)

I've alway had mine done at the Herts and Essex fertility centre, they have been great and never been a patient there for anything else X 

Have you asked the clinic you was cycling at if they would still do you one? X


----------



## Cordelia (Mar 7, 2005)

Amanda Tozer is fantastic. Mine cost £125 and her clinic is in London.

Cordelia x


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks ladies, I will look into those. Rafmrs, I could ask my old clinic but isn't particularly like it there to be honest.
Can I ask did either if you have pain relief before or during, as mine was quite uncomfortable last time?


----------



## Rafmrs (Sep 5, 2012)

I took 2 ibuprofen an hour before, and then 2 paracetamol straight after. (I was advised to take all 4 tablets together prior to having it done but decided to spread them out a bit). 

My first one there wasn't too bad but my second one was very uncomfortable but that doctor did really go for it and I thought the more scratches the better   both times they were all lovely tho x


----------

